# Comparing 1DX2 vs 5D4 video "reach" at high ISO



## pixel8foto (Mar 1, 2017)

This might not be news but some might find the video comparison useful.

I know the crop at 4k is a PITA at the wide end, but it can be mega useful at the long end.

Using one body and one lens - Canon 5D4 and 200-400/1.4x - gives an effective "reach" of a 200-1,904mm f/5.6 lens on the 5D4, assuming final output is at 1920x1080.

40,000 ISO comparison here: https://vimeo.com/206155690

Using a Sigma/Tamron 150-600 in place of the Canon 200-400 would give you 150-2,040mm for a fraction of the cost, with more range in a single zoom action but with a 1/3 stop loss (and inferior image stabilisation IMO).

Of course you can't zoom through the entire range in one shot. Still, very useful.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for that.

40,000 iso doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## asmundma (Mar 6, 2017)

pixel8foto said:



> This might not be news but some might find the video comparison useful.
> 
> I know the crop at 4k is a PITA at the wide end, but it can be mega useful at the long end.
> 
> ...



Have you Ever filmed with that long mm, it will easily be too shaky.


----------



## pixel8foto (Mar 7, 2017)

asmundma said:


> pixel8foto said:
> 
> 
> > This might not be news but some might find the video comparison useful.
> ...



You mean like in the video linked above? Use a tripod!


----------

